# Floods Unleash Spiders, Snakes and Crocodiles



## News Bot (Jan 5, 2011)

Floods in Australia have unleashed a "plague" of mice, spiders, snakes and crocodiles.

*Published On:* 05-Jan-11 06:07 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

*Go to Original Article*


----------

